# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Certified Service Centers Now Throughout Europe

## Brian_Krassenstein

MakerBot Europe has opened eight certified and authorized MakerBot service centers throughout Europe. These new, local ServiceCenters will handle all repair and tech support issues related to the 12-month MakerBot Europe Guarantee as well as the European MakerCare Protection Plan. You can find out all of the details over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/61706/makerbot-eu...ervicecenters/


Below is a map of the first eight European countries to house official MakerBot ServiceCenters:

----------

